

Looking for advice on finding your own way - olmecj

What was suppose to be a normal year clearly is going to be anything but.  I returned from Christmas vacation to find myself smack dab in the middle of a surprise merger.  So I have begun contemplating my fate, as it were, and my future in the IT field.  I have worked in the IT field for over 15 years now.  I have been a web designer, web developer, a programmer, and a systems administrator.  Despite all this I find myself coming back to a central issue.  My livelihood is always in someone else's hands.  And I find myself wondering if (and how) I could strike out on my own and be my own man so to speak.  My question is what should I be reading and or looking at before contemplating such a move?  I am not saying that I am going to jump ship today.  I will probably continue to work here until this reaches whatever conclusion (good or bad) it is headed towards.  I am really just tired of putting my future and the things that are important to me in the hands other parties.  I want to know if I can find a way to work independently of that.  Any suggestions on reading materials, articles, or personal experiences would be welcomed.  I am sure this has probably been asked before so forgive me if I am breaking etiquette or something.  The worry, fear, anxiety, anger and lack of sleep are getting to me.
======
geekytenny
Hi, You are in the right place on HN. I d suggest you get rid of the anxiety.
As tech people we have the ability to create stuff that other 'mere mortals'
find amazing and useful. You should think about that more.. not just that but
find a problem and solve it. About being your own man it starts from within
you and is not just something that happens to you. If you started a business
you'd depend on your clients. As Ceo you are answerable to the board- they'd
be hoping you dont screw things up. So it never ends.. things important to us
will always be in the hands of others- also we need to give them what is
important to them by solving problems. You are free first from within!! Good
luck!!

